# Fuente de 12V a 24V



## alcedo (May 30, 2006)

Quisiera construir un pequeño circuito amplificador de audio para el auto pero casi todos los esquemas que he conseguido trabajan con una fuente de alimentación de 110 v o 220 v reduciendo el voltaje a + 24 y - 24 como puedo conseguir estos valores en el auto que trabaja con 12 v. 

Gracias por sus sugerencia.


----------



## SwOrDf1zH (Jun 4, 2006)

Puedes usar un circuito Boost DC-DC (BOOST CONVERTER STEP-UP CONVERTER) como el de la figura que envio adjunto, puedes controlar el voltaje de salida utilizando un microcontrolador o un sistema de logica difusa (fuzzy logic). El voltaje de salida varía en función con el ciclo de trabajo del control (control por pwm).

saludos..


----------



## oscapy (Jun 6, 2006)

Es posible hacer eso, lo conozco como fuente switching (o conmutada) de una bateria de carrro de 12 v es posible lograr voltajes como de 30 a 60 V aprox  el inconveniente es que se reduce el amperaje osea si la bateria da 15 amp la fuente otorga 5 a 7 A proporcional al voltaje deseado tambien como la mayoria de amplificador tiene voltajes simetricos el nesesario realizar 2 fuentes identicas, la elaboracion podria ser un poco complicada pero los pasos basicos son la oscilacion la conmutacion y la rectificacion eso se trabaja a alta frecuencia de modo que ya sabran + o - lo que se necesita


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 20, 2008)

saudos, supongamos que armo el elevador boost de la foto, entonces armo un astable con 555 y esa frecuencia la envio a la base del transitor del boost, me deberia elevar la tension? y si asi seria cuanto, suponiendo que el astable 555 tenga una alimentacion de  6vdc y el boost este alimentado con 6 vdc.................... que tension tendria de salida en el Vo?


----------



## rubnelafuente (Dic 23, 2009)

el circuito de elevador que dicen que no funciona es este?: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm
es para montarlo o no
gracias y saludos


----------



## pablousach (Feb 11, 2010)

El circuito de Pablin no funciona asi como esta en la pagina. Para hacer que funcione solo basta con quitar una conexion...en el nodo donde llega el condensador de 100nF, la resistencia de 2,2K, el anodo del diodo y la base del transistor hay que quitar la linea de conexion de la base del transistor al nodo.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 11, 2010)

Exactamente, dicen que lo circuitos de pablin tienen errores que los alumnos tienen que encontrar... pero no se.
Lo de hacer una fuente smps (conmutada ) no es tan sencillo pero no es imposible... aunque si no te manejas mucho usa un amplificador de la serie TDAxxxx que son bastante buenos.


----------



## juisro (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola si funciona la fuente solo que tienes que modificar esta seccion ,yo la estoy usando sin problemas


----------



## powerclaudia (Feb 19, 2010)

Si le quiero darle mas potencia para un consumo de 5A, como se podria modifcar, la bobina tendria que cambiarse.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

la bobina y el mosfet, la bobina hacela con varios alambres de poca sección y no con uno solo grueso, y el mosfet de 15A mas o menos...


----------



## powerclaudia (Feb 19, 2010)

La bobina sigue siendo la misma medida pero de1mm, pero con diferentes medida que sume 1mm, y las vueltas seguirian siendo las 100 vuelas o reduciria las vueltas. me podrias dar un poca mas de alcance te lo agardeceria mucho.


----------



## carlosag1011 (Ene 27, 2011)

Buenas, una consulta si alguien sabe ya que respondieron de aumentar la sección del alambre de la bobina y un mosfet que se banque mas corriente. Eso es así gente?. Otra cosa si quiero aparte elevar la tensión a 34Vdc le cambio el zener como dice Pablin a 34V. Necesito un elevador de 1Amp y 34Vdc . Les estaría muy agradecido que me respondieran sobre el tema, necesito ese elevador. Muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## MarceloFa (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola. Desearía saber como elevar de 12v a 24v para un relé. No quiero usar dos en serie porque cargo las baterías con 12v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2014)

MarceloFa dijo:


> Hola. Desearía saber como elevar de 12v a 24v para un relé. No quiero usar dos en serie porque cargo las baterías con 12v.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/info_redirect/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS011468.PDF.shtml

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevar-9v-continua-24v-continua-63074/


----------



## MarceloFa (Ago 18, 2014)

Muchas Gracias y perdoná si lo repetí. Me encanta este foro es de lo más.!
Son todos unos genios. Saludos.


----------

